# Can I change a rider rating on Lyft?



## Midtnwill (Aug 2, 2014)

Quick question...

Can I change a rider rating on Lyft after already posting rating? Thanks for the help.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Quick answer...

YES. You must send in a help ticket via the app. It's best to take a screen shot of the trip you'd like to re-rate and attach it to the request.

HTH.


----------



## Midtnwill (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks LEAF driver


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Midtnwill said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Can I change a rider rating on Lyft after already posting rating? Thanks for the help.


Yes you can. What are you changing from and you?


----------



## Midtnwill (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi AuxCordBoston,

I decided not to even mess with it. However, I will share the situation since you inquired.

I drive mainly Lyft in Nashville, TN. Use to do way more Ubering, but I absolutely HATE Uber. The last straw with me and Uber were the badges they recently introduced. Crazy I know that the badges rubbed me such the wrong way, but it just seemed like a total slap in the face by Uber. Also, while I have been driving ever since Uber first came to Nashville, I am very very part time.

Ok, on with the story. I was doing a couple of hours of Lyft Gurantees last night, and the first hour I had zero pings. This happens more then you would think in Nashville, and it is incredibly frustrating. Ok, so I am in the second hour, and almost ready to pack it in when I finally get a ping. It is for a young lady pretty close by. When I get to the place, 5 girls pile into my little Prius. They never said a word about being 5. I mentioned that 5 is not really safe or allowed. They said it was not far, and for me this is my last chance to get a ride for this hour. I reluctantly take off. I realize that this is all my fault and a rookie mistake for sure.

Anyway, we arrive safely, and everything turns out ok. I gave 5 stars out of habit like I almost always do with Lyft and even Uber riders for that matter. What sort of bugged me the most is that they did not leave a gratuity of any kind. I just sort of felt taken advantage of. Once again, I realize more my fault then theirs. Also, the irony is that the tip does not even matter anyway since freaking Lyft uses tips in Gurantee hours anyway.

Ok, that is my story... just another frustrated rideshare driver. Looking back on it, in reality I feel way more taken advantage of by Lyft and Uber then that passenger.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Midtnwill said:


> Hi AuxCordBoston,
> 
> I decided not to even mess with it. However, I will share the situation since you inquired.
> 
> ...


Changing the rating in your case to a 4 or 3 is reasonable in your case.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Give everyone 1-star. Lower their rating so new drivers are afraid to pick them up.


----------



## Fleecy Sky (May 5, 2017)

I started this transportation service as driver and was awarded with 4.2 after completing 10 rides in a week. Nevertheless, I was able to regain 4.6+ shortly after concentrating in serving my community areas and avoiding hotels, airports, bars pickups as well as morning shifts riders. I generated the list of "hard to please" patrons to avoid future encounters (rating 1 to each other). My two cents input on detecting "hard to please" riders: impatient (half way en route cancellation), stand still for perfect pickup, expect perfect drop off w/o assistance (we exchange 1-1 rating after ride), call/text driver at once after acknowledging driver acceptance, demand his/her drop off against designated car pool route, groups pickup at bar/restaurant, folks with bully and authority authority. I give either 1 or 5 rating. Yes, I understand the consequences but I prefer not to deal with those guys. BTW, I often provide "free ride" to the customers commuting to work via Uber means when Uber app is intermittent. To generate a consistent sample for the list, I greed the customers with a verbal welcome at pickups and "thank you for taking Uber" at drop off and build the list from the sampling data.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Fleecy Sky said:


> I started this transportation service as driver and was awarded with 4.2 after completing 10 rides in a week. Nevertheless, I was able to regain 4.6+ shortly after concentrating in serving my community areas and avoiding hotels, airports, bars pickups as well as morning shifts riders. I generated the list of "hard to please" patrons to avoid future encounters (rating 1 to each other). My two cents input on detecting "hard to please" riders: impatient (half way en route cancellation), stand still for perfect pickup, expect perfect drop off w/o assistance (we exchange 1-1 rating after ride), call/text driver at once after acknowledging driver acceptance, demand his/her drop off against designated car pool route, groups pickup at bar/restaurant, folks with bully and authority authority. I give either 1 or 5 rating. Yes, I understand the consequences but I prefer not to deal with those guys. BTW, I often provide "free ride" to the customers commuting to work via Uber means when Uber app is intermittent. To generate a consistent sample for the list, I greed the customers with a verbal welcome at pickups and "thank you for taking Uber" at drop off and build the list from the sampling data.


What do you do for free?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Midtnwill said:


> Hi AuxCordBoston,
> 
> I decided not to even mess with it. However, I will share the situation since you inquired.
> 
> ...


Nobody and I mean NOBODY that tries to cram more than 4 people in a regular Lyft will EVER leave a tip. That's the reason they didn't order a Plus. I can't tell you how many times I've heard "But we will tip you sooo well if you take us!" Line, and when I was naïve I would take it, and not once did they ever actually tip


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

My rule is, NEVER accept more than 4 pax in my car that only has five seat belts. No matter how much they beg or promise to tip.

Only exception I made was due to my drooling over the sight of 5 outrageously gorgeous brunettes in thong bikinis going to the beach club.

I honestly didn't pay attention as to how many there were. They piled into my car and off we go, a couple of miles down the road I'm checking my rear view mirror, suddenly I noticed four heads in the back seat, the fifth one was up front.

Now what do I do, pull over and kick one out??? We only had a couple of more miles to go so I completed the ride.

I pulled up to their destination, they exit my car on the passenger side, turn and face the place they are going to. What a fine looking sight, five perfectly shaped butts with floss all lined up.

They didn't tip, butt what the heck, the sight of such beauty was worth it. Sometimes fringe benefits override tips.


----------



## Fleecy Sky (May 5, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> What do you do for free?


I know. It's unethical in USA to give out free lunch. but, when you run into a single mom working 2 shifts to cover her end needs, what would you do when Uber app is frozen after you confirm the pick up ?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

LVC said:


> My rule is, NEVER accept more than 4 pax in my car that only has five seat belts. No matter how much they beg or promise to tip.
> 
> Only exception I made was due to my drooling over the sight of 5 outrageously gorgeous brunettes in thong bikinis going to the beach club.
> 
> ...


You do realize that is against the law and can be considered reckless driving in a court of law and everyone in car will need to appear in court if a ticket is given...right? smh


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

LVC said:


> My rule is, NEVER accept more than 4 pax in my car that only has five seat belts. No matter how much they beg or promise to tip.
> 
> Only exception I made was due to my drooling over the sight of 5 outrageously gorgeous brunettes in thong bikinis going to the beach club.
> 
> ...


THIS is why we drive when there are far easier ways to make the same low wage.

Back to the topic, the amount of time you spend trying to change a rating is not worth it imho. They are not going to pay you more and lyft does not even shoe pax their rating. What's the point?


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Midtnwill said:


> Hi AuxCordBoston,
> 
> I decided not to even mess with it. However, I will share the situation since you inquired.
> 
> ...


You have 24 hours to change the rating. Click on the ride and hit rate passenger. Do not talk about taking 5 people. Never do that. I had a pick up with 5 people and I told them to call a 2nd Lyft which they did. The couple that went on that one actually arrived at the exact same time we did.

Oh this is from 2017. But anyway, we now have 24 hours which has been awesome.


----------

